# Guess where and when



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Let's play such a game. One player posts a photo and others try to guess where and when the photo was taken. The one who gives the correct answer first is the winner. For example:


----------



## miketx (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Let's play such a game. One player posts a photo and others try to guess where and when the photo was taken. The one who gives the correct answer first is the winner. For example:


Clearly off the coast of Washington DC at Trumps inauguration.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Let's play such a game. One player posts a photo and others try to guess where and when the photo was taken. The one who gives the correct answer first is the winner. For example:



Putin speaking on July 30th 2017 in St Petersburg at the Naval Parade?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play such a game. One player posts a photo and others try to guess where and when the photo was taken. The one who gives the correct answer first is the winner. For example:
> ...


You sure do pay attention to him, dont ya? It must be those shirtless pics on social media


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Clearly off the coast of Washington DC at Trumps inauguration.



It was very hot, but not exactly the place. 



frigidweirdo said:


> Putin speaking on July 30th 2017 in St Petersburg at the Naval Parade?



You did know the answer in advance, it's not honest


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> You sure do pay attention to him, dont ya? It must be those shirtless pics on social media



Well, you can have a try too. Where and when?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly off the coast of Washington DC at Trumps inauguration.
> ...



No, I didn't know the answer in advance. I've been to St. Petersburg and thought it looked familiar, the building in the back I wasn't so sure about and was going to try and find in on googlemaps but just took a punt. It's not St Peter and Paul Fortress, that I know. But I'd assume the boats would be closer to the sea. But that's still St. Petersburg, more or less.

There are navy boats, why would Putin be standing on a boat if it wasn't some kind of navy thing. I found a picture of him wearing the same suit from 2017, then found the date, well, I found the newspaper articles' dates and took another punt.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do pay attention to him, dont ya? It must be those shirtless pics on social media
> ...



What, apart from the photo being fake? 

I'll got for August 5th 2017 in Siberia. Tyva region.


----------



## miketx (Mar 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play such a game. One player posts a photo and others try to guess where and when the photo was taken. The one who gives the correct answer first is the winner. For example:
> ...


Only a Russian puppet would know that.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2018)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2018)

Multiple choice : When could this picture have been taken?
A)  Before Melania was in labor delivering their son.
B)  After Melania was in labor delivering their son.
C) While Melania was in labor delivering their son.
D) All of the above.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​
> .​



Tombstone, AZ 10/26/1881?


----------



## miketx (Mar 15, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Multiple choice : When could this picture have been taken?
> A)  Before Melania was in labor delivering their son.
> B)  After Melania was in labor delivering their son.
> C) While Melania was in labor delivering their son.
> D) All of the above.


Only crying little sissys care.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple choice : When could this picture have been taken?
> ...



One crying little sissy paid $130,000 because he cared so much.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



One crying little sissy is trolling this thread wrongly.


----------



## miketx (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Bigly.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Then quit doing it.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​
> .​



Texas, the end of 19-th century.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice Try Marion Morrison and Comrade Johnson ... But it's not in Texas nor Arizona.

It is a famous picture though ... It was taken in 1883.
There is a future President in the picture ... And most people would recognize the names of all 15 people in the picture.

Edit:
What makes it more "infamous" is that you wouldn't suspect that all the people pictured would be  in the same place taking a picture together.

.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> No, I didn't know the answer in advance. I've been to St. Petersburg and thought it looked familiar, the building in the back I wasn't so sure about and was going to try and find in on googlemaps but just took a punt. It's not St Peter and Paul Fortress, that I know. But I'd assume the boats would be closer to the sea. But that's still St. Petersburg, more or less.



Great, in this case you are the winner 



frigidweirdo said:


> What, apart from the photo being fake?
> I'll got for August 5th 2017 in Siberia. Tyva region.



Of course, it is not fake – every time when a Tzar goes fishing they grow up a special big fish for him, it's our long-established tradition 



miketx said:


> Only a Russian puppet would know that.



I wouldn't talk too much about puppets in your place.


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 15, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





pocket change

mad money


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Multiple choice : When could this picture have been taken?
> A)  Before Melania was in labor delivering their son.
> B)  After Melania was in labor delivering their son.
> C) While Melania was in labor delivering their son.
> D) All of the above.



d) I think. By the way, who is that guy on the left? He looks familar....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

BlackSand University of Texas, 1883?


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BlackSand University of Texas, 1883?



It seems that it wasn't Texas, somewhere else...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Nice Try Marion Morrison and Comrade Johnson ... But it's not in Texas nor Arizona.
> 
> It is a famous picture though ... It was taken in 1883.
> There is a future President in the picture ... And most people would recognize the names of all 15 people in the picture.
> ...



NOT in Texas, doh!

Hot Springs, Montana 1883 

I was close the 1st time. I think I still have the old time/life flashcard thingies.

OLD WEST 1883 Gathering Wyatt Earp Butch Cassidy Doc Holiday POSTER 11" x17" New  | eBay


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> NOT in Texas, doh!
> 
> Hot Springs, Montana 1883
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Then my next picture for guessing would be


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Not Kansas? OK


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Then my next picture for guessing would be



Am I on the right track if I start with the Grateful Dead ... ?


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Then my next picture for guessing would be
> ...



Quite hot, but not exactly


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks like Johnny Winters


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Looks like Johnny Winters


Nope


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

Jacksonville, FL 1969-74

Dude, that pic isn't even on their history site.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Jacksonville, FL 1969-75
> 
> Dude, that pic isn't even on their history site.


Yes, but it's related very closely to one of your posts above  Read it


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Jacksonville, FL 1969-75
> ...



Who I thought was a Winter was Gregg Allman.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Jacksonville, FL 1969-75
> ...


Yes, but it's related very closely to one of your posts above  Read it 

My guess that it was in Kansas, that's all


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Why, he never played in Kansas


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > No, I didn't know the answer in advance. I've been to St. Petersburg and thought it looked familiar, the building in the back I wasn't so sure about and was going to try and find in on googlemaps but just took a punt. It's not St Peter and Paul Fortress, that I know. But I'd assume the boats would be closer to the sea. But that's still St. Petersburg, more or less.
> ...



Did I get the second one right?


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Did I get the second one right?



Yes, I think that it was something like there...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

Sarasota, FL 1983


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

OK, the first question WHO are they? 







BlackSand was quite close, I think


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

Dodge City Kansas 1969-74


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Did I get the second one right?
> ...



I found a picture that looked similar, lots of trees and some water....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

It's The Allman Brothers. Somewhere that's not easily found a pic of on the internet. Not even on their history site.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> It's The Allman Brothers.





Marion Morrison said:


> It's The Allman Brothers.



Are you sure? Where I took the picture they say that it's Kansas


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > It's The Allman Brothers.
> ...



Uh ... I cannot find Jaimoe Johanson in the pictures ...  

.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > It's The Allman Brothers.
> ...



I searched the picture on google and it says it is Kansas (the name of the band - not the state).


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Faces don't actually match and the time frame is from before Kansas had an album.

Google isn't always correct.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...



It is Kansas.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2018)

The guy with the long blonde hair looks like Greg Allman.  I don't know who that is, but this is a picture of the Allman Bros.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, I found several photos and I think that it is Kansas indeed. 
So my logic was that it was definietely early 70-s and the place was Kansas, why they should be photographed in any other state?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2018)

Comrade Johnson said:


> Yes, I found several photos and I think that it is Kansas indeed.
> So my logic was that it was definietely early 70-s and the place was Kansas, why they should be photographed in any other state?



The name of the band is Kansas.  I don't know where the picture was taken.  The state the picture was taken at was not included in the info that was provided when I did a quick search.


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Mar 15, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> The state the picture was taken at was not included in the info



Because it's obvious that it was Kansas


----------

